# 223 Barnes 53 Gr. TSX at work



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Who said a Barnes just punches holes with no exit wound. This shot was at 125 yards.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Those are wicked little bullets. Me & My daughter use them & they leave no prisoners. We have never recovered a bullet yet from a deer or hog.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlie, I killed my last 5 or 6 deer with a 223.I use 55 grain Winchester silver tip. I keep hearing you harp on these bullets & I am needing some more bullets. So where do I get the Barnes bullets. Thanks.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That shot was almost a disaster. LOL 

What'd it look like when you got her open?

If you missed...you barely missed.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rubberback. 

I dont know where you are but I order them on line from Barnes. Carter country has them in the Houston, Pasadena area. Not loaded bullets. I reload them.

Bigwater

You can imagine it was soup inside.

Charlie


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, I'd say that bullet is effective. It appears to have achieved the desired results. Congrats!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Rubberback.
> 
> I dont know where you are but I order them on line from Barnes. Carter country has them in the Houston, Pasadena area. Not loaded bullets. I reload them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guess I'll keep shooting the winchester bullets.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rubberback

You know, I remember (I think) that someone did tell me about the 223 being loaded by some manufacturer with Barnes bullets. I just cannot remember who it was or what type of round they called it but it was a Barnes bullet. 

Charlie


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Rubberback
> 
> You know, I remember (I think) that someone did tell me about the 223 being loaded by some manufacturer with Barnes bullets. I just cannot remember who it was or what type of round they called it but it was a Barnes bullet.
> 
> Charlie


Corbon is loading the 223 with a 53 & 62 grain barnes bullet. They are called DPX. I have got them from ammo to go & American Shooting centers.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Federal loads some barnes bullets. I'm not sure whether or not they load a .223 or not.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great work there Charlie. That looks awesome. Can't say enough good stuff about the barnes XXX.

There's a lot to be said about having TWO BLEEDING HOLES, and you'll get two almost every time with the Barnes XXX.

THE JAMMER


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Good shot!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Federal does load them in the Federal Premium, 55 grain TSX. MV of 3200 fps. 

MM


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Order from Midway USA, You will have them in about 4-5 days You can get factory loads in Federal Premium or Cor-Bond.

I have handloaded this Barnes TSX 53 grain in .223 for our whitetail management hunts for about 5 years now,my daughter and her friends have killed 50+ does and spikes with this bullet in a CZ 527 single set trigger. The great part about this bullet is if the youngster does not feel comfotable with a head or neck(daughter calls white patch shot) shot they just do a double lung and this bullet performs like a bullet 3 times its actual weight. My family shoots nothing else for game.

My 18 yr old daughter shoots a 130 Gr. Barnes TSX Tipped out of a 300SAUM at about 3515 fps it is ugly on whitetail believe me!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Daddio said:


> Order from Midway USA, You will have them in about 4-5 days You can get factory loads in Federal Premium or Cor-Bond.
> 
> I have handloaded this Barnes TSX 53 grain in .223 for our whitetail management hunts for about 5 years now,my daughter and her friends have killed 50+ does and spikes with this bullet in a CZ 527 single set trigger. The great part about this bullet is if the youngster does not feel comfotable with a head or neck(daughter calls white patch shot) shot they just do a double lung and this bullet performs like a bullet 3 times its actual weight. My family shoots nothing else for game.
> 
> My 18 yr old daughter shoots a 130 Gr. Barnes TSX Tipped out of a 300SAUM at about 3515 fps it is ugly on whitetail believe me!


Thanks , I'm gonna take your advice I've been listening to Charlie & I'm going in. Late.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think Barnes ought to put me on the payroll. Also I didnt know that the 53 Gr TSX was available 5 years ago. I just found them last year. I hunted with the 45 gr for a while. 

Charlie


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*TSX*

You can get barnes TSX for .223 from Silver State Armory online, also 3-5 days for delivery.

www.ssarmory.com


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Redsmacker

I see a 45 Gr TSX and a 70 Gr TSX and a 55 Gr varmit round but no 53 Gr TSX at www.ssarmory.com

Charlie


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the post, I'm going to try some for the kids next year. Any reason to shoot the 53 grain rather than 62 grain?


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Thanks for the post, I'm going to try some for the kids next year. Any reason to shoot the 53 grain rather than 62 grain?


I use both. The only reason I could see much difference is if one grouped better in your rifle. You won't be disappointed in either of them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Justletmein

Well IMHO the 62 Gr is going to be hard to stabalize with the normal twist rate. Ya see the copper bullets are much longer than lead bullets of the same weight. I am afraid to try the 55 Gr TSX for that reason. If it was me I would start with the 53 Gr and see what happens.

Charlie


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

At $35/box I don't want to have to buy different weights to try. 

Charlie, not sure what the bolt .223 has but the AR is 1/9 and I'll have 1/7 on the next one when I get around to it, might have it by next year. Thx for the info.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

justletmein said:


> At $35/box I don't want to have to buy different weights to try.
> 
> Charlie, not sure what the bolt .223 has but the AR is 1/9 and I'll have 1/7 on the next one when I get around to it, might have it by next year. Thx for the info.


Most of your commercial B/A rifles will be 1:12 or 1:9 rifling. In that case you wll more than likely be better off with the 53 gr. My daughter's B/A is 1:12 & it a tack driver with the 53 gr. I shoot the 62 gr bullets out of 1:7 barrels.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,

As you know I have been having trouble getting the 53XXX to shoot out of either my 20" hvy bbl colt or my 16" stag.

I've had pretty good luck, however, with the 55 XXX so far.

All three groups were shot with 24.0 gr of VV 135; 205 primers; and a comparator length of 2.892.

The group on the left (.8") was from my 20" hvy bbl Coltwith new/resized Rem SS brass.

The one in the middle (1.41") was also from the colt, the only difference being I was using used brass. Pretty big diff for just new vs. used brass. Intersting how different the POI was with the only diff being the brass-- over 2" laterally.

The one on the right (1.1"; 4 shots into .87") was from the 16" bbl stag.

Not great but definitely getting there- a whole lot better than I ever did with the 53 gr. Just gotta keep fine tuning.

THE JAMMER

The on


CHARLIE said:


> Justletmein
> 
> Well IMHO the 62 Gr is going to be hard to stabalize with the normal twist rate. Ya see the copper bullets are much longer than lead bullets of the same weight. I am afraid to try the 55 Gr TSX for that reason. If it was me I would start with the 53 Gr and see what happens.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

terrible just terrible












































jk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jammer

What was the twist on those guns ?? Mine is 1X12

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm 1x9 on both.

THE JAMMER


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats probably much better there Jam.. What part of the world are you in ?

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Live in Spring, and shoot mostly at Carter's Treaschwig. We need to get together sometime.

THE JAMMER


CHARLIE said:


> Thats probably much better there Jam.. What part of the world are you in ?
> 
> Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes we do. Maybe one day we will.. I used to shoot there many years ago... Back in the dark ages.

Charlie


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

DUKFVR said:


> Corbon is loading the 223 with a 53 & 62 grain barnes bullet. They are called DPX. I have got them from ammo to go & American Shooting centers.


Yeap! Just bought a box of .223 53 grn DPX (Which I researched and this is the Barnes TSX bullet) from American Shooting Centers on Friday. Midway and Cabela's are cheaper but not by much when you pay the shipping. Hope they will shoot @ $2.00 per bullet. (Ouch)! Will give a report back once I can get to the range.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Black Hills is what I've been shooting. They offer a 55gr TSX and they perform very well out of my H&R Handi. They aren't cheap though.....

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=959063


----------

